# nvidia twinview not working on 8.3



## edwinoakes (Feb 20, 2013)

Have been unable to find the correct xorg.conf configuration to implement nvidia twinview using a GeForce 9500 GT and two flat panel monitors. The OS is FreeBSD 8.3 with gnome2. Monitors are an acer V234H with 1920x1080 resolution and a LG L1953ss with 1280x1024 resolution.

If I boot the computer with no xorg.conf present both monitors have the identical display. I have set and saved the resolution of the acer monitor to 1920x1080 in the gnome monitor dialog.

Starting X with my current xorg.conf the LG monitor has a black screen. The acer has a virtual screen of 3200x1080 qnd displays 1920x1080.

I have searched the web and read the nvidia README at http://us.download.nvidia.com/freebsd/180.44/README/index.html to try to find the error. I have tried many options.

the display section is of xorg.conf is:


```
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "accr"
    ModelName      "Monitor Model"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 70.0
#    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "lG"
    ModelName      "L1953ss"
	Option	     "RightOf" "Monitor0"
#    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]"
#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
   Option      "TwinView"

       Option "MetaModes" "1920x1080,1920x1080; 1280x1024@1280x1080,1024x768@1280x1080"
  Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "true"
  #  Option         "MetaModes" "1920x1080,1280x1024"
    Option         "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30.0 - 75.0"
    Option         "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50.0 - 70.0"
  #  Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
 Virtual 3200 1080
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1920x1080" "1280x1024"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

The pertinent section of Xorg.0.log is: 


```
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "true"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30.0 - 75.0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50.0 - 70.0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1920x1080,1920x1080; 1280x1024@1280x1080,1024x768@1280x1080"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9500 GT (G96) at PCI:4:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.94.29.00.50
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9500 GT at PCI:4:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(0):     LG L1953S (CRT-1)
(--) NVIDIA(0):     ACER V243H (DFP-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): LG L1953S (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) NVIDIA(0): ACER V243H (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) NVIDIA(0): ACER V243H (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Devices: CRT-1, DFP-0
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080,1920x1080"
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024@1280x1080,1024x768@1280x1080"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size configured to be 3200 x 1080
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Cannot find size of first mode for LG L1953S (CRT-1); cannot
(WW) NVIDIA(0):     compute DPI from LG L1953S (CRT-1)'s EDID.
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1920x1080,1920x1080"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(==) RandR enabled
```

The output of `$ xrandr` is:


```
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 1920 x 1080, current 3200 x 1080, maximum 3200 x 1080
default connected 3200x1080+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1920x1080      50.0  
   2560x1080      51.0  
   3200x1080      50.0*
```

There is no twinview option in my version of `# nvidia-configure`.

I have put the entire Xorg.0.log on pastebin at http://pastebin.com/wqDLqhp4

The entire xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/6krq0FA3

The Xorg.0.log file from starting X with no xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/xATDCWVD


----------



## lemle (Feb 21, 2013)

I think your pastebin link is wrong. I cannot see your configuration, but I have a working configuration:

- You need Screen definitions for your monitors:

```
Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "T520_TV"
        Device          "NVS4200M_TV"
        Monitor         "LCD"
        DefaultDepth    24
        SubSection      "Display"
                Depth   24
                Modes   "1600x900"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "LG_W2486L"
        Device          "NVS4200M_TV"
        Monitor         "LCD"
        DefaultDepth    24
        SubSection      "Display"
                Depth   24
                Modes   "1920x1080"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```
- You need a Device definition:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier              "NVS4200M_TV"
        Driver                  "nvidia"
        BusID                   "PCI:1:0:0"
        Option "TwinView"
        Option "MetaModes"              "DFP-1: 1920x1080, DFP-0: 1600x900"
        Option "TwinViewOrientation"    "DFP-0 LeftOf DFP-1"
        Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder"      "DFP-1, DFP-0"
EndSection
```
- And finally a ServerLayout:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier      "HD"
        Screen          1                       "T520_TV"
        Screen          0                       "LG_W2486L" 0 0
        InputDevice     "SysMouse"              "CorePointer"
        InputDevice     "Keyboard"              "CoreKeyboard"
        Option          "AIGLX"                 "on"
        Option          "AllowEmptyInput"       "off"
EndSection
```

The composite extension is enabled in my configuration.

I hope this helps. You can test and try some settings with the nvidia-settings package.


----------



## edwinoakes (Feb 22, 2013)

I fixed the postbin URL for my xorg.conf file in my first post.

I have succeeded in getting twinview to work, almost the way I want. *My problem was mainly in the option metamode line*. I had misinterpreted the order of the parameters.

The only thing not working is that the gnome2 top and bottom panels show on the second small monitor. If I click on the left hide buttons of those panels, they move to the primary monitor, but they only go about 2/3 of the way across. Not a big deal!  

Here is pertinent part of my current  xorg.conf:

```
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "DFP-1"
    VendorName     "accr"
    ModelName      "Monitor Model"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 70.0
    option "primary" "True"
EndSection


Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "CRT-0"
    VendorName     "lG"
    ModelName      "L1953ss"
	Option	     "LeftOf" "DFP-0"
EndSection



Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]"
#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
   Option      "TwinView"  

#    Option         "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30.0 - 75.0"
 #  Option         "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50.0 - 70.0"
    Option "HorizSync"   "DFP-1: 30-75;  CRT-0: 30-70"
    Option "VertRefresh" "DFP-1: 50-70;  CRT-0: 50-70"

#    Option	  " ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0" "CRT-1"
  #     Option "MetaModes" "1920x1080,1920x1080; 1280x1024@1280x1080,1024x768@1280x1080"
 #      Option "MetaModes" "DFP-0: 1920x1080,1920x1080; CRT-1: 1280x1024@1280x1080,1024x768@1280x1080"
 #      Option "MetaModes" "DFP-0: 1920x1080; CRT-1: 1280x1024 @1280x1080"
#      Option "MetaModes" "1920x1080@1920x1080; 1280x1024@1280x1080"
#      Option "MetaModes" "1920x1080; 1280x1024@1280x1080"
#      Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024@1280x1080; 1920x1080"
#     Option "MetaModes" "CRT-1: 1280x1024 @1280x1080, DFP-0: 1920x1080"
#     Option "MetaModes" "DFP-0: 1920x1080+0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024 @1280x1080+1920+0"
     Option "MetaModes" " CRT-0: 1280x1024 @1280x1080+1920+0, DFP-1: 1920x1080+0+0"



  Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
 #   Option         "TwinView" "true"
  #  Option         "MetaModes" "1920x1080,1280x1024"
 #  Option         "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30.0 - 75.0"
  #  Option         "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50.0 - 70.0"
  #  Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
 Virtual 3200 1080
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1920x1080" "1280x1024"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------

